# anybody here feeding Natural Choice (large breeds, blue bag) and has problems with it



## monikawilson (Aug 8, 2011)

my three German Shepherd dogs are eating Natural Choice since years. All the sudden they refuse to eat it. I bought the last bag and they would eat little, then I bought the new bag and they won't eat it at all. I just purchased a different brand with similar indegrients and they ate it - so it is not the dogs, it is the food. did they change something (Natural Choice - large breed, the blue bag?) Thank you


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

monikawilson said:


> my three German Shepherd dogs are eating Natural Choice since years. All the sudden they refuse to eat it. I bought the last bag and they would eat little, then I bought the new bag and they won't eat it at all. I just purchased a different brand with similar indegrients and they ate it - so it is not the dogs, it is the food. did they change something (Natural Choice - large breed, the blue bag?) Thank you


nutro? that food is horrible.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

There are way better foods out there for the money, if you scan through here on the archives you will see a list of descent priced foods that actually have a good amount of protein in them, Nutro is one of the top foods for recalls.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Kirkland food is the best grain inclusive for the money imo, if you have a costco nearby.


----------



## monikawilson (Aug 8, 2011)

thank you - I will follow your advise and read through the food suggestions here. We do not have a casco close by but may be they have it a BJs too.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Kirkland is Costco's store brand, so you'll only be able to find it at Costco. If you're on a tight budget I recommend Whole Earth Farms. It's Merrick's "value" brand, so it's more affordable than most of the premium foods out there, and it's available at Petco. If you have any feed stores nearby, sometimes you can find high quality foods at lower prices there.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

monikawilson said:


> my three German Shepherd dogs are eating Natural Choice since years. All the sudden they refuse to eat it. I bought the last bag and they would eat little, then I bought the new bag and they won't eat it at all. I just purchased a different brand with similar indegrients and they ate it - so it is not the dogs, it is the food. did they change something (Natural Choice - large breed, the blue bag?) Thank you


I have checked with The Nutro Company concerning your question. Nutro hasn't made any changes to the Natural Choice Large Breed Chicken formula
in more than a year. Nutro have a 100% money-back guarantee on all of their food. You can take any remaining food that you may have back to the store
for a full refund. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Shoot I just typed and my computer crashed UGHHH! Ok last tyr here haha!
I hope you consider switching to a higher quality food for you pups. Read the ingredient lists on the back of the bags go for three meats in the first of the ingredients list that will be one start for you. There are alot of good quality brands out there. Try going to 
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and look at the 6 star foods. or 5 even!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

wags said:


> Shoot I just typed and my computer crashed UGHHH! Ok last tyr here haha!
> I hope you consider switching to a higher quality food for you pups. Read the ingredient lists on the back of the bags go for three meats in the first of the ingredients list that will be one start for you. There are alot of good quality brands out there. Try going to
> Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and look at the 6 star foods. or 5 even!


I also believe the OP could find some even better food at the same price range than what she is feeding now. And Dog Food Analysis can be a helpful site.

But I feel we're on less than firm ground if we take Dog Food Analysis as the best arbitrator of dog food. First of all, there seems to be a bias for grain-free without looking specifically at what carbohydrate is in the grain-free or the grain-inclusive. It can make a big difference. I'd rather have a dog eating millet or brown rice than I would potato or tapioca.

Also, it's almost impossible to determine with most dog food in the U.S. what percentage there is of each meat listed. One formula could list the first three ingredients as "chicken, turkey, chicken meal" and it might not contain any more meat protein than a formula with "chicken meal, millet, brown rice" as the first three ingredients. As long as the company lists the pre-cooked weights of the ingredients by heaviest first and in descending order, they meet legal requirements. 

Compare the U.S. unknown factor to a UK product like Burns High Energy Lamb formula: Ingredients:
Lamb Meal (Min 32%), Brown Rice, White Rice, Sunflower Oil, Oats, Peas, Beet Pulp, Seaweed, Minerals & Vitamins

I'm just pointing out how the manufacturer's can play marketing games with their labels.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

PDXdogmom, Yes, dog food analysis is just a nice place to view the ingredients and all. A nice starting point is what I like to think of it as! Something to give you some where to look at the different brands. Not the Bible of dog foods, just a nice starting place!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

And having three working dogs maybe you should look into prey model raw. No more tummy issues, fantastic muscle, and even sharper than normal minds. Also a lot more economical than high quality kibble in the long run. Just throwing that out there!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I also believe the OP could find some even better food at the same price range than what she is feeding now. And Dog Food Analysis can be a helpful site.
> 
> But I feel we're on less than firm ground if we take Dog Food Analysis as the best arbitrator of dog food. First of all, there seems to be a bias for grain-free without looking specifically at what carbohydrate is in the grain-free or the grain-inclusive. It can make a big difference. I'd rather have a dog eating millet or brown rice than I would potato or tapioca.
> 
> ...


im assuming the same foods are sold both here and in the Uk..cant we ust look at their labels to determine how much meat is in our foods? or are the forumals different (IE royal canin)


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im assuming the same foods are sold both here and in the Uk..cant we ust look at their labels to determine how much meat is in our foods? or are the forumals different (IE royal canin)


To my knowledge, I've only seen these percentages listed on dog foods whose companies are not headquartered in the U.S. I do not believe European countries require the information to be on the bag label for all foods sold in their countries. It seemingly is just a practice done by some dog food manufacturers in England and perhaps some other countries.


----------



## monikawilson (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of your advise. I am still looking for another brand - Anybody experience with "Blue"? - I purchased a little bag and my three loved it. I also tried "Taste of the Wild" and they are ok with it. - Still unsure what to feed. I was with natural choice for years - and never looked into any other brand. (And no since I live in SW Florida, I won't switch to feeding raw)


----------

